# What other breeds....?



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

I know this is a pit bull board, but i am curious what other breed of dogs do people have? Dogs have always been a huge interst of mine and i have a lot of love for a lot of breeds, so I am just curious what else we feed and cuddle with at the end of the day?

I have 4 dogs currently.
2 Bullys, a Fila Brasileiro name Caspian (Kaz), and a Cane Corso name Kora.

what about you?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Only APBTs for me


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Pitbulls only please...  and if god forbid they ban them in my area, then... I will research a different breed.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

1 APBT
1 SBT Mix
If I ever got another it would either be an AmBully or a Boxer.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

*Zildjian* _( Apbt & Amstaff Mix )_
*Chester * is my boyfriends dog but I lovez him. _( Chow Chow & Lab Mix )_

& 2 Cats. Both Females.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

one APBT -Mae








one Chihuahua -Francis








one Queensland Heeler- Shophia Peeeea









Course I feed and cuddle alot more than that lol..Those are just the dogs.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Just APBTs in the house. I've never had another "pure bred" dog before. Some of the best dogs I've ever owned were mutts.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

if i ever switch to another breed it would more than liekly be a malinois. i like othe rbreeds such as presa, corsos, and bandogs but i dont like how large they are.


----------



## pitbullkisses (Oct 31, 2007)

Well i think one way or another i will always have terriers. But I am starting to realy like the little terriers they are easy to pack around 
i have the three amstaffs. angie louie and reba
but i also have my patterdales that my friend got me hooked on which hopefully this summer will start getting out in the field. 
i have bender foxy and jack and the kids
















this is my buddy bender all sorts of aditude in a 14 pound package
on and of coarse his kids that we had six and of coarse i want to keep 3 typical


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i have 3 bullys 1 cane corso and rott


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

One APBT and 1 Rottweiler.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Lucy is my apbt and Champ is my bully. my wife has a shnoodle thing named Bella and a corso mix named Eddie. We also have my moms doxie, Henry. and we just brought home a 1 yr old boxer, Jake.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a house full of dogs. I have 2 APBT Mikado and Chalice. Maggie Bea is my yellow lab, she is going to be 18yrs old in April. Matayha she is my chessie/pitbull cross. DaVinci is a duck toller cross.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

redog said:


> Lucy is my apbt and Champ is my bully. my wife has a shnoodle thing named Bella and a corso mix named Eddie. We also have my moms doxie, Henry. and we just brought home a 1 yr old boxer, Jake.


Lets see some pics of eddie.. the corso mix. Whats he mixed with, BTW? I have only had my corso for about a month, but i am very impressed with the breed so far.


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

My ex girlfriend had a purebred Jack Russel terrier and he was just the coolest little guy ever, super strong personality, I never really liked small dogs (im on my second APBT), but this JRT was sooo smart and energetic, I really loved and miss him.. alot more than her, lol. I think that he would have made a great weight pull dog if I could've found a small enough harness. I'm def going to eventually get one of my own and train him in some sort of sporting.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Pretty much all terriers are awesome dogs..IMO


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

BlueBull said:


> Lets see some pics of eddie.. the corso mix. Whats he mixed with, BTW? I have only had my corso for about a month, but i am very impressed with the breed so far.


Ive only been around one corso. the dog was a very mellow dog. the dogs drive was also much less than what i expected. it may just be an xception because they same owner had another corso that he title in SchH 2


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Pretty much all terriers are awesome dogs..IMO


Yeah, I would have to agree with you.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

*pics of Eddie*

I have known a few corsos and they are amazingly intimidating to look at, but are very comfortable in many situations. they are feirce protectors and very predictable. extremely intense while working..... no matter what their job is. Most definately, nothing like a pitbull.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

1 more pic. some say he is not a mix at all. but I think he has some bulldog in him. he is way too big for boxer, but that face!


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, he is definately a mix, its a combonation of the face and the coat. His coat is much too close, every corso i have seen has an almost rottie texture to the coat. Thats a great lookin dog, and i love his face. awesome.

here is Kora, me 6 months old female.

































Here are some pics of her playing on the springpole (which Diesel destroyed a few minutes prior) with Kaz (5 month of Fila) trying to get her prey drive up some, so i am mixing between this and the flirtpole... good results so far-
































at some point they said "forget the pole, bring it!" and started to wrestle each other, this they can do for hours... it drives me insane-

















I am really impressed by the coros breed but right now my Fila is the one that is blowing me away.. still young so that 'ojeriza' hasnt kicked in but he is the most even tempered and confident dog i have ever owned. nothing scared him. loud noises, semi trucks when we are walking (the air brakes send even Diesel back peddling for a minutes), unknowd objects... he is approaching and investigating everything. So far he is my number one prospect. I have to say thought that if i had to put the family in the hands of one of them it would be Kora hands down. she is already very drivey and protective. where as Kaz is just kinda... well he is a lot like Lenny from "of mice and men", lol. he is big and strong, but very young in the mind. Kora is already a fierce prtector and will not hesitate to let somone who is not known to her what she thinks about them being on her property.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have 4 APBT's for now!!!!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

the only dogs that were ever mine were pitbulls but living in so manny foster homes i lived with other breeds such as boxers, beagles, and jack russels. i say i liked the boxer the best and i couldnt stand the jack russels.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

here are the corsos i was talking about.

http://www.greatlakesworkingdog.com/rj.html

what are your plans with the fila?


----------



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

i have Razor who is my pitbull and i have Gizmo who is a Maltese/ Shitzu mix..and Lilly Who is pitbull..chow..and husky


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Yeah, I would have to agree with you.


Them Jack Russels are quite the character..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Corsos are one breed I have never known, what are they like?


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

wheezie said:


> here are the corsos i was talking about.
> 
> http://www.greatlakesworkingdog.com/rj.html
> 
> what are your plans with the fila?


Are those all coros, or are there bandogs on that page too? i ask because that one at the bottom looks like a mix to me, maybe its just the white on the face, but i am getting some other blood there.

Kaz, I am going to work him up as he gets older, protection, tracking, and OB.. i probably wont do SCH or anything so heavily structured but more real life exercises. coming from what the breed does i think he should do really well in all three areas... especially tracking and protection.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Corsos are one breed I have never known, what are they like?


Corsos are a very strong willend and dominant breed so you need a strong leader but if a person has the right mentality and aura about them they are a obedient breed, very protective of property and family. Kora is already at 6 months old a very driven protector, and has sent at least one pizza man running for his truck. One of the most atheltic of the mastiff breeds, so special care needs to be taken as far as housing and keepig them on thier own property... a Corso will confront with confidence and ferocity anything that it deems a threat. Socialization and OB work should begin early and continure thorugh the dogs adult years. Sorry i sound like a brochure one of my good friends has breed corsos for a long time so i have heard his speech to potential buyers a million times. LOL.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Them Jack Russels are quite the character..


Yeah, I like those Patterdales too.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

4 APBTs for us!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

BlueBull said:


> Are those all coros, or are there bandogs on that page too? i ask because that one at the bottom looks like a mix to me, maybe its just the white on the face, but i am getting some other blood there.
> 
> Kaz, I am going to work him up as he gets older, protection, tracking, and OB.. i probably wont do SCH or anything so heavily structured but more real life exercises. coming from what the breed does i think he should do really well in all three areas... especially tracking and protection.


yeah the last dog is a 6 month old bandog, keep me upadted on the training im bery interested in seeing this breed work.


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

has anyone been around or worked with a ...ca de bou.. I think thats the name, something like that? they are some relation to the presa canario...?


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

I have no experience with the breed directly but did do a good bit of research into getting one and was turned off by the amount of inbreeding that has to be done with them. Since there were only a few true Mallorquin Bulldogs in existance they started to rebuild the breed but with such a limited genepool they had to take them to other breeds and keep inbreeding the offpsring. I have a strong aversion to repeated inbreeding in a pedigree.... too many physical and tempermental issues can arise. SO i stopped looking.

From what i hear though they are very good dogs, laid back and relaxed, love people but when they need to can be a ball of fury and protective drive. I hear good things.


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

I have not really researched the breed much but their appearance is certainly impressive and they seemed like a very powerful breed, someone told me that they are fairly rare in America so I was just wondering if anyone out there had one. That inbreeding info is pretty disturbing, if accurate would probably be enough to possibly turn me away from purchasing or breeding one.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

1. Abpt
2. Apbt
3. Apbt
4. Apbt

Haha


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*what kind...*

1. 1/2 apbt 1/2 gsd
2-6 APBT (all bully)


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a 2 year old female chihuahua/min pin mix. 

My previous dog was 75% rottweiler and 25% doberman pinscher. She was much more independent than my pit bull. Before her I had a chow/husky mix. 

My all time dream dog is a presa canorio, but I fear they might be too much dog for me to handle. So my next dog will probably be another pittie.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I have had other breeds in the past, my favorite was my greyhound. but we're a pitty family now... we have two semi sweet chocolate apbt bitches(35lbs) and one male(70lbs) apbt, we think he's part boxer but don't know cause he was a shelter rescue...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

My wife wants a small dog to baby... I haven't done any research yet but I do like terriers so I'm thinkin' maybe a boston... maybe some fru fru dog she can take to work with her, I don't know


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hey bluebull did your opinions on protection training change? i rmember you doing some with diesel and deciding to stop because you didint feel it was right to have a 90 lb dog think it was ok to bite.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL. What should a 90LB dog do? Learn karate? Sorry, man. I had to. :roll: I had a kid ask me once if my Rottweiler would bite as I caught him cutting through my yard in the dark and I told him "nope, but she has one hell of a right hook".


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

wheezie said:


> hey bluebull did your opinions on protection training change? i rmember you doing some with diesel and deciding to stop because you didint feel it was right to have a 90 lb dog think it was ok to bite.


I dont rember that. I dont think that protection training teaches a dog that its okay to bite, thats why that doesnt sound like something i would say. 
Protection training teaches a dog many things but that bitting is okay isnt one of them.

It teaches a dog confidence, a confident dog is less likely to bite from fear, a confident dog is a dog that can be around anyone anywhere and be completely relaxed but alert.

It teaches a dog when to bite, to be able to gauge a threat and determine if a bite is needed. a nonthreatening person should be completely safe from a bite able to walk right up thte handler and shake his hand with complete confidence.

It teaches a dog how to bite, the bite and hold is a tried and true step of the process, from the legal standpoint its a lot better to have a single bite then to have a dog get mauled and chewed up.

but the most important thing is that it teaches a dog to RELEASE a bite. The tension, energy, and everything can lead to what a lot of people call the "red zone" a term that was made public outside of the dog world after the tragic San Francisco case and the death of Diane Whipple at the jaws of Bane and Hera, two Presa Canarios.
The red zone is basically a mindstate that a dog falls into in the midst of an attack... basically nothing else exists to the dog outside of the target, its extreme tunnel vision. it is almost as if they go deaf and are possessed by something, they are not responsive to commands, they are giving everything they have to gettting to and attacking the target. This is common when you see the attack on Tv the owner of the animal is usually scream kicking, hitting and trying to stop the dog as it continues the assault almost unphased. By putting the dog into a bite situation you teach the to deal with the rush of adrenaline and the situation of a real bite but in a controlled and safe way. that way if a real bite ever does occur the dog is under control and is reacting in a practiced and safe manner. it knows whats its doing and what is expected of it, and it can be called off.

I think training is of the utmost importance, especially for a bigger dog, because they can do the most damage in the shortest amout of time, so its even more vital to be able to get them to release quickly.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

BlueBull said:


> I dont rember that. I dont think that protection training teaches a dog that its okay to bite, thats why that doesnt sound like something i would say.
> Protection training teaches a dog many things but that bitting is okay isnt one of them.
> 
> It teaches a dog confidence, a confident dog is less likely to bite from fear, a confident dog is a dog that can be around anyone anywhere and be completely relaxed but alert.
> ...


heres where i got the statement from. 
http://www.game-dog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11278&page=3&pp=20&highlight=diesel+bite

i defiintyl agree with about everything you said, I have actually seen people dogs get turned away from doing ANY bite work becaue they were to unstable of a dog. there is also a big differnce in a equipment oriented dog and a dog that has been trained civil.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Ill be damned i did say that no wonder i dont eremeber it was like 3 years ago, lol.

Yeah, i havent changed my mind about SCH, but i do think taht protection training is a GREAT thing for a dog to learn. puts thin in reali life scenarios that they could encounter and need to deal with.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol, i went threw the search option on game dog and read a lot of post with your debates... interesting to say the least lol. I'm not sure what the future holds for me but for now i would rather have a purly equpment oriented sport dog than a PP dog. if i ever did decide on going into PP work i cant see myself doing it with APBT's. keep me posted on all your training.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, man some of them debates im sure were priceless... LOL, man oh man, folks like to argue with me. I dont know why  

Its true, its an entirely different game when you start to use hidden sleeves, muzzle work, and other activities more toward the civil drives... definately a big jump. But at the same time if your dog is ever needed for its special skills its not likely that the perp will have a big ass sleve or bite suit on and I have seen dogs get confused and not know what to do when a sleeve wasnt presented to them like it is in traditional bitework. They bark and jump but dont acutally engauge the decoy... i dont want any confusion, if your skills are needed i want you to know what to do, and to be completely under control the entire time.

Is a very big decision to make the jump from equipment based to protection training. and not one that should be made lightly.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i own/enjoy a apbt,but in general i enjoy the working type mastiff breeds a little bit more..
and a well planed crossing of the two types has made for some of the worlds most impresive breeds[when done right]..


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

cane76 said:


> i own/enjoy a apbt,but in general i enjoy the working type mastiff breeds a little bit more..
> and a well planed crossing of the two types has made for some of the worlds most impresive breeds[when done right]..


I am a huge fan of bandogs for protection work. They are a great blend of Size, agility, drive, and endurance.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

not to mention that the reciepe of working bulldogges crossed to large guardian breeds of mastiff has created almost every impresive large "short haired" working molosser type in exsistance from ab's to corsos and presa canarios and boxers etc..
its a very ancient formula..
and sadly disrespected by the ignorant that do not understand the reality of pure bred dog has only being from the last 150/200 yrs...


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*I have 3 APBTs, 1 Staffy Bull and 1 Bull Mastiff/Am Bulldog cross.*


----------

